

ASRock BitCoint Mining Motherboard - NKCSS
http://www.asrock.com/news/index.asp?cat=News&ID=1765

======
mrb
Note that GPU-mining Bitcoin these days is unprofitable. However this
motherboard is still very useful for GPU altcoins such as Litecoins.

